# dixie bar



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

has anyone had any luck over there trolling for reds or just catching them. im thinkin about runnin over there and try the bite out havnt been there in forever.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

We enjoy fishing Dixie Bar and with good results. Go with the flow, have good live bait, drift and wait for the squeel of the line....then reel 'em in. great bull reds. Never caught a slot. Also fought fiesty lady's and sharks. ( not to mention those pesty cats)Then crank up, go back tothe starting line and do it again. Enjoy on light tackle but it packs a punch. We put in at the Fort Morgan ramp. That can be for intertainment as well. October, November are great months for bulls.:hoppingmad


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

what is the location of the dixie bar? Is it between Perdido and Pensacola Pass or to the west of Perdido Pass? I know it's just off the beach, just wasn't sure of exactly where...



THANKS!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (10/15/2007)*what is the location of the dixie bar? Is it between Perdido and Pensacola Pass or to the west of Perdido Pass? I know it's just off the beach, just wasn't sure of exactly where...
> 
> THANKS!


It's west of Perdido Pass (about 30 miles), just SSW of Ft Morgan at the entrance to Mobile Bay.

http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm?lat=30.2038926719&lon=-88.0043233481&scale=80000&zoom=50&type=0&height=498&width=498&icon=0&&scriptfile=http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm&bpid=MAP0060030900&latlontype=DMS

And yes hookmeup, it's a pretty sure thing through the coming months.

Here's a tip though, they are about as plentiful off Perdido Pass and Pensacola Pass at times. 

The trick is locating the active schools (often under diving birds this time of year).

Hope this helps!


----------

